# #savemarinajoyce



## Gregriii (Jul 26, 2016)

your thoughts on this? People is getting too way paranoid IMO


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 26, 2016)

I don't know what to think about it. Something is clearly off with her, but I don't know if it's just drugs or what. If she really is in danger I hope she is able to get help immediately.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 26, 2016)

Wait what even happened?


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 26, 2016)

Emachi said:


> Wait what even happened?



There is a beauty youtuber named Marina Joyce who is believed to be held hostage by her boyfriend. Over the past few months people have noticed her behavior has changed drastically and she does not behave normally. Several of her recent videos have been very strange, and people believe someone is forcing her to make videos for money. Other people think she is just on drugs, and she supposedly has a past of drug use. A lot of people are worried about her though and are trying to help her.


----------



## boujee (Jul 26, 2016)

The girl with the scene/emo hair?


----------



## Emachi (Jul 26, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> There is a beauty youtuber named Marina Joyce who is believed to be held hostage by her boyfriend. Over the past few months people have noticed her behavior has changed drastically and she does not behave normally. Several of her recent videos have been very strange, and people believe someone is forcing her to make videos for money. Other people think she is just on drugs, and she supposedly has a past of drug use. A lot of people are worried about her though and are trying to help her.



Oh that one yeah a YouTuber Skype called her after the things she posted on Facebook and she said she was drunk and that she is okay. Imo she was high lol.

Edit: wrong YouTuber lol two YouTubers have been in a similar situation.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My theory: She wanted to quit YouTube or take a break but her boyfriend is only with her for the money she gets from YouTube. Therefore he starts abusing her and not letting her out of the house.
In the newest video she has bruises and also whispers for help aswell as tweeting "put a kitty emoji in your bio if you are in danger" and she put one in her bio.
She is clearly in danger... and it doesn't sound like drugs.
Also ofc her boyfriend is forcing her to make YouTube videos so she gets money.
She is in UK right? Our Police is really strict and I hope someone calls them to check on her.


----------



## seliph (Jul 26, 2016)

Something is definitely up with her. You can claim paranoia all you want but that doesn't explain the visible bruises she has in several videos. She also constantly looks behind the camera, as if for approval. Usually after she does this she has a clear look of fear in her eyes.

I just really hope she's safe and everything ends up being okay for her.

Edit: Btw when I say "you" I mean it in a general sense, not just you in particular.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 26, 2016)

in her last video she pauses so u can deffo see the bruises on her arms and when she turns around its a look of pure fear u cannot tell me that everything is ok with her shes in danger whether or not its to the degree people are claiming or not something isnt right


----------



## pinkfawn (Jul 26, 2016)

If she's in actual danger I really, really hope that how public this is going doesn't spread to her abuser. That could make the situation so much more worse.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 26, 2016)

A Twitter account claims to have called Scotland Yard's London Division, and they confirmed a kidnapping and they have begun an investigation. About thirty minutes later they said Marina has been found by police. So far, no more updates have came out.

I have no idea if this is real or not, but if it is I hope she is okay.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

Watched her recent video, read the comments, and I'm convinced she's being abused. Its not that uncommon


----------



## Emachi (Jul 26, 2016)

I think it's real
http://www.scoopnest.com/user/TheAnonnMessage/758130633239564288
Since more than one place says the Police found her.
Well the kidnapper must have been really bad at his job.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 26, 2016)

Bruises don't mean anything.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 26, 2016)

i just watched her newest videos and i think she really is being controlled by someone behind the camera. i'm worried about her, she's a very beautiful person and i hope whatever this is gets resolved. another youtuber by the name Daz Black contacted the police apparently and warned people to not go to her meetup, and he also contacted her via twitter. so i wonder what's going on


----------



## Emachi (Jul 26, 2016)

https://mobile.twitter.com/MPSEnfield/status/758128513841004545
Also at the end of her newest video a man says "great" she was clearly under control. Someone pointed out the scene with two other girls and her wearing a dress seems to be a old scene while the part where she has the ends of her hair dyed pink is also her old hair.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 27, 2016)

What a weeeiiiirrrdd story!


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

Some people are going overboard
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/69...Joyce-kidnapped-Islamic-State-Munich-shooting
This was posted 5 mins ago.
Idiotic to see a website for news assume something like this.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Emachi said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/MPSEnfield/status/758128513841004545
> Also at the end of her newest video a man says "great" she was clearly under control. Someone pointed out the scene with two other girls and her wearing a dress seems to be a old scene while the part where she has the ends of her hair dyed pink is also her old hair.



I didn't even notice the "great", it just sounds like someone else breathing to me but you might be right.

Another thing is if you watch her older videos (before the "NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE" video, which is when everything went downhill. Also the video itself is _extremely_ unsettling), her personality does a complete 180. She was glowing and giggly and confident in front of the camera rather than constantly looking around all worriedly.


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

i just watched some of her videos, and they seem extremely unnatural and panicked. on her q&a, at the end of the video there's a clip where she lights up and talks about her favorite band and suddenly stops talking about it. i thought that was kinda sketchy, considering she was also looking off camera. she also keeps repeating her words, like she was panicked to say something, or there was some sort of space she was set to fit but she couldn't say anything. i never watched her before and these new videos just seem very worried, i also believe she might be in a bad situation.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 27, 2016)

There are reports coming out that she tweeted, 'Help me, July 27th 4:48am' before quickly deleting it. 

Something is really wrong... I hope she can get help


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> There are reports coming out that she tweeted, 'Help me, July 27th 4:48am' before quickly deleting it.
> 
> Something is really wrong... I hope she can get help



She already got help. The Police found her.
They said they did so what is going on...
did they kidnap the Police too lol *impossible so lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 27, 2016)

It sounds either like a publicity stunt, or your run of the mill abuse. It sounds terrible, but abuse isn't unduly a "just leave them" situation. Most deaths occur after someone attempts to leave their abuser.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

https://lolcow.farm/pt/res/292034.html
''Someone posted a comment on one of her videos asking her to draw a heart on herself and post a picture if she needs help. Two days later she posted this picture to her instagram

instagram.com/marinamew''


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 27, 2016)

Emachi said:


> She already got help. The Police found her.
> They said they did so what is going on...
> did they kidnap the Police too lol *impossible so lol



I have no idea what is going on anymore. It seems like one second reports come out that she is fine, but then the next they say something bad is happening. It's possible the police showed up, couldn't find anything suspicious so they left, and then afterwords her abuser got angry with her and something bad happened leading her to tweet something out. I really have no idea what to think anymore. I just hope that we can get a full story soon on what is going on.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

Twisterheart said:


> I have no idea what is going on anymore. It seems like one second reports come out that she is fine, but then the next they say something bad is happening. It's possible the police showed up, couldn't find anything suspicious so they left, and then afterwords her abuser got angry with her and something bad happened leading her to tweet something out. I really have no idea what to think anymore. I just hope that we can get a full story soon on what is going on.



when my mother called the police due to her abusive husband they would knock on the door till we would let them in I live in london in uk
what happened through? she posted something new?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I am so sorry...
https://www.buzzfeed.com/jackbrown35/breaking-news-famous-youtuber-marina-joyce-found-2i6n4


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2016)

From what I've been reading - it hasn't been resolved. There's supposed to be a meetup on the 3rd but people are saying that it might not be safe...

*i actually did hear a really faint "help me" but I had to really pay attention


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> From what I've been reading - it hasn't been resolved. There's supposed to be a meetup on the 3rd but people are saying that it might not be safe...



The party is happening in around 20 minutes 39 minutes away from me. People are going and I am worried for their safety, I am also not going out of the house just in case.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Emachi said:


> when my mother called the police due to her abusive husband they would knock on the door till we would let them in I live in london in uk
> what happened through? she posted something new?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'd believe it if that picture wasn't one of the first results if you search "police car" on google

Edit: and it's from this. People are nasty :/


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'd believe it if that picture wasn't one of the first results if you search "police car" on google
> 
> Edit: and it's from this. People are nasty :/



Yeah indeed they are, and if she really does get killed (not saying she will) how will they feel.


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

this whole marina thing is really creepy once i looked into it. i hope she's alright


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

I have been looking on Twitter and there are 3 people I seen going there that look legit as they have been describing the scene better.
One said someone heard a scream and run.
Another person is still driving there.
The people who said they called the Police sent out someone to go there which is weird since they called the police...?
ofc I can't guarantee this is all true but I doubt the Police are going to do twitter updates about this and I know some people actually can't sleep due to this so I am just trying to give some information on what is happening. Don't hate on me. I am not there and I don't plan on going there sorry.
https://twitter.com/ObIivion_EU
from what I understand she will be live streaming the event.


----------



## Aniko (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't know who she was minutes ago but all that story definitely creepy.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Tbh I thought the 6:30 thing was about the Facebook event she posted which is on August 3rd but now I have no idea.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> Tbh I thought the 6:30 thing was about the Facebook event she posted which is on August 3rd but now I have no idea.



I really don't either. Apparently Police appeared due to terrorist threats which makes me believe they know more than others do. 
I am not actually sure what is happening, it feels like there are many theories.
If the Police appeared I am guessing it is serious.
I also have a feeling this is all fake. Why? a person on twitter posted a photo of a school there and a police officer infront of it saying that it is being guarded by a police officer when school in UK is off across the whole country.
Anyone who is actually worried too, don't read twitter, I am having a feeling that everyone is actually posting there for attention and it will only cause you stress.

The source that said they called the Police was fake.
They just done a ''livestream'' of the event at 6:30 and it was night time while in UK right now it isn't dark outside.
This means Police didn't even check on her.


----------



## anp11803 (Jul 27, 2016)

I gonna say this now so others can see. While I am freaked out, I am wondering if any of this is real. What if it is just set up? Like they've been planning this for a long time... Why they would do this, I do not know.... Just a theory.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also there is a lot of info on IG


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

anp11803 said:


> I gonna say this now so others can see. While I am freaked out, I am wondering if any of this is real. What if it is just set up? Like they've been planning this for a long time... Why they would do this, I do not know.... Just a theory.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also there is a lot of info on IG



Nothing happened.
https://www.periscope.tv/HaroonAria/1ypKdPorvyQKW
I am in London UK and I know this is real because it is light outside plus I live 39 minutes away from the event lol.
The people who said that they called the Police also faked it because they done a live stream and it was night time.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

The periscope was confirmed fake a while ago.

I'm reading more about the entire situation and it seems like whether she's abused or not one thing is definite - she's high as a kite in all her videos where she's "changed". It'd explain her eyes and her motions and how she speaks, it doesn't really explain how badly bruised she is though.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm watching another periscope atm - its day time but I don't want to stay up so long waiting for smt to happen


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> The periscope was confirmed fake a while ago.
> 
> I'm reading more about the entire situation and it seems like whether she's abused or not one thing is definite - she's high as a kite in all her videos where she's "changed". It'd explain her eyes and her motions and how she speaks, it doesn't really explain how badly bruised she is though.


She might be brused and drugged by her boyfriend? I mean if she is drugged by herself maybe she is doing some sort of self harm.


riummi said:


> I'm watching another periscope atm - its day time but I don't want to stay up so long waiting for smt to happen



Yeah don't. Not worth it since looks like nothing is happening.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Emachi said:


> She might be brused and drugged by her boyfriend? I mean if she is drugged by herself maybe she is doing some sort of self harm.



She has to be really talented to get a giant bruise on her back all by herself. People are saying that the bruises are likely from the raves, which explains some of them (like the ones on her knees/elbows), but not so much the one on her arm as if someone grabbed her nor the ones on her back


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 27, 2016)

This is all getting very confusing. I have no idea what is happening anymore.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 27, 2016)

I read some comments on a video discussing Marina Joyce out of boredom and some commenter had an interesting theory:

I have a possible theory for what could possibly going on. In her Draw my life, she described that she had the issue of pulling out hair to the extent of bald patches as well as giving herself bruises. This is an actual illness called Trichotillomania. Doing research I found a medication that is used to reduce the effects of this illness, one being called Olanzapine. This drug has many side effects that might sound quite familiar "Overdose-like side effects (eg, severe drowsiness, coma, confusion, mental changes), uncontrolled muscle movements, stiff or shaky muscles, trouble talking, joint pain, decreased coordination". 

So this could possibly explain this or at least the bruises. Do take this with a grain of salt as it's just some random youtube comment, but I found it interesting.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> She has to be really talented to get a giant bruise on her back all by herself. People are saying that the bruises are likely from the raves, which explains some of them (like the ones on her knees/elbows), but not so much the one on her arm as if someone grabbed her nor the ones on her back



People can do things that seem really difficult to do sometimes.
I really don't know what is going on...
some people say she is okay
some people fake for attention
it is all messed up. 
Not sure what to think about this anymore tbh.
I think she will tweet something in the morning but then how can we be sure it is her?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> I read some comments on a video discussing Marina Joyce out of boredom and some commenter had an interesting theory:
> 
> I have a possible theory for what could possibly going on. In her Draw my life, she described that she had the issue of pulling out hair to the extent of bald patches as well as giving herself bruises. This is an actual illness called Trichotillomania. Doing research I found a medication that is used to reduce the effects of this illness, one being called Olanzapine. This drug has many side effects that might sound quite familiar "Overdose-like side effects (eg, severe drowsiness, coma, confusion, mental changes), uncontrolled muscle movements, stiff or shaky muscles, trouble talking, joint pain, decreased coordination".
> 
> So this could possibly explain this or at least the bruises. Do take this with a grain of salt as it's just some random youtube comment, but I found it interesting.



It sounds possible.
I just want to know if she is actually okay or not... I mean this is getting out of hand.

the event on 3rd of August and the location she gave yesterday are two different places btw.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2016)

I think its pretty awkward to get bruises on the back of your arm and in another pic it looked like there was a bruise/marking on her ankle? Seems more likely that you would get that bruise if someone was grabbing your arm forcefully. She used to look really happy and genuine but now she's doing these weird promo videos and the clothes don't even look good quality.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

riummi said:


> I think its pretty awkward to get bruises on the back of your arm and in another pic it looked like there was a bruise/marking on her ankle? Seems more likely that you would get that bruise if someone was grabbing your arm forcefully. She used to look really happy and genuine but now she's doing these weird promo videos and the clothes don't even look good quality.


Yeah that's true I am not trying to be mean to her but her makeup looks worse quality than in the past. It looks cheap now. I am not trying to say "all men don't know makeup brands" but if her boyfriend is controlling and locking her in the house how do we know he isn't buying the makeup too and also signing her up for promos...
Most men know less about makeup than women.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Scarce is going to have her for an interview tomorrow, so if anything is going to happen, it'll happen then.

Hopefully something good comes of it - hopefully everything is just speculation and not fact, because it would be very distressing if this were all true.


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Scarce is going to have her for an interview tomorrow, so if anything is going to happen, it'll happen then.
> 
> Hopefully something good comes of it - hopefully everything is just speculation and not fact, because it would be very distressing if this were all true.



The issue is... If it will be a Skype call we never know if no one is in the room with her.


----------



## wassop (Jul 27, 2016)

there is a lot of false info and over-analyzation going around . i can't deny the change in character , though , and i feel like something is definitely wrong whatever that may be so i hope that she's okay


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

There's also a theory that this is a lonelygirl15 situation which doesn't seem likely but I hope to god it's not. In other words that it's all staged. It'd make sense if she was going along with something due to being on drugs but... I don't really believe that.

Another, way scarier theory is that her "NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE" video was actually the last one she recorded, and the newer ones are older and compiled of outtakes and whatnot:



Spoiler


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

apparently her ip has been tracked in california?? idk i've been watching a stream on youtube for the past 45 mins or so. i'm pretty ******* terrified atm & i didn't even know about marina until i saw this thread. this whole thing is scary tbh, i'm afraid to sleep.. i'm too scared to look for more details


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2016)

from reading this thread and the  tag on twitter all i have to say is that ppl should chill out and try to not overthink it all because u dont rly have facts..? it's a weird af situation (and the meetup???) but yyeah i dunno...,,,, just chill maybe


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 27, 2016)

This whole thing is really weird to be honest.  What well known youtuber tweets out for her followers (mostly teens) to come "PARTTEEEY  <3" with her at 6:30am in not the most safe location, I just find that so odd and out of character for pretty much anyone. also considering she posted at 12am saying she'd be parting at 6:30am, is tweeting now, at 9:20am and will live stream at 12/1pm.

I hate to assume things, but it's really pretty obvious to me that drugs are involved here, that would explain the bruises around the inside of her arms and the way she acts in a lot of ways, it can also explain her eyes. However, even if she were anemic or her medication has a side effect of bruising easily, it doesn't explain the type of bruises on her back and the back of her arms, it's clear what they look like. My first thought would be that it's all just drugs and things surrounding that, but I can't deny that it's all pretty strange.. 

Whatever is happening, I hope that she truly is okay, if she is actually fine all of this speculation must be really stressful for her too

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, turns out that party is the even on august 3rd. (she just tweeted that)


----------



## Heyden (Jul 27, 2016)

not really keeping up with all of it but she keeps promoting her meetup or w/e like 4 times now??


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 27, 2016)

She claims to be all right on twitter, but her likes are odd. She has liked several different tweets saying, "If you're not okay like this." and stuff like that. There is also another secret twitter account claiming to be her, saying she has been kidnapped, but no one knows for sure if it is really her. Supposedly her main account liked a tweet asking if this secret account was her. I don't know if that's true or if the other account is her but I hope this whole thing can be solved soon and I hope she isn't in any trouble


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

She made a live stream and honestly eh I am having doubts about what is happening..
She just tweeted that she is okay and is tweeting normally on Twitter. It is making me believe it is drugs tbh.
My mother has a condition of her bones and skin (nothing that makes her life as in walking worse) where she gets a bruise from gently hitting the table, Marina can also have this and we don't know. She can use it to self harm I have no idea.

She actually made Facebook posts saying she is abused, saying to help her, saying it's her boyfriend and then deleting them right after.... but can it be drugs? If it is drugs... poor boyfriend.

The location of the party on 3rd of august and the location she tweeted are two different locations.... It doesn't make sense and she hasn't explained it.
The details for the event where a different location yesterday idk if she changed it.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 27, 2016)

See if you guys look for bruises you'll find them


----------



## Aquari (Jul 27, 2016)

i dont really know much about this, infact i have never heard about this until this moment, whatever the situation, i hope shes ok and i hope shes not doing it for attention


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 27, 2016)

oath2order said:


> See if you guys look for bruises you'll find them



not if they aren't there?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> not if they aren't there?



I think what he's trying to say that if we keep looking for things that aren't there we're going to mistake something for a bruise.


----------



## kayleee (Jul 27, 2016)

She's pretty clearly on drugs idk what to tell y'all


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow, people are going over their heads about this, maybe we should wait until we get more info rather than just assume something is wrong, for all we know she could be faking it and another thing I've noticed how people are pointing out bruises, I have bruises on my back and neck yet I'm not abused, these are due to everyday activities are you could fall over on a blunt object, e.t.c, her eyes are a little weird too but that could be due to insomnia or something.


----------



## Koden (Jul 27, 2016)

people are paranoid and gullible


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 27, 2016)

What I think is going on is that she is on drugs, but her family doesn't want anyone to know because they are afraid it will ruin their reputation, so they have taken over her channel trying to make things seem as normal as possible. I think that's why there was someone behind the camera directing her what to do. I think maybe they are worried if she does videos by herself that she will tell people about what is going on and they don't want that. They want to keep it a secret while they try to get her help. I don't know though. That's just what I feel is happening. I hope it is not something more serious.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 27, 2016)

To me the situation appears to be a little bit too ''good to be true'' if that makes sense? Like the hints to her being abused are just a little bit too unsubtle, and if she was truly being held hostage or smth I feel like the hints would be silenced much more. I also feel like the situation is made to be a bit too messy to be true. There's also the fact that the only trustworthy tweet to me is the police in her area tweeting that they visited her and she's fine.

If this situation is just a publicity stunt I'll lose alot of hope in Youtube considering that people seem to be doing that sort of stuff more and more now though. However if it is, it's a rather well executed one, it's not as obviously false  as a lot of the other Youtube bs is. I do hope she's safe either way.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

She seemed way more like her normal self in her livestream.

Her friends have said she has schizophrenia so that + drugs could explain pretty much everything behaviour-wise.


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

My sister is getting way too paranoid about this, and I now think she might be on drugs. There was "proof" that there was drugs around the house when my sister gave me this entire essay on her theory, so I'm not sure what's going on right now.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Her mom has come forth and said there's no kidnapping or abusive relationship going on:

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...k_5798742ce4b06d7c426dfb99?x5brtha8feub10dx6r


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> She seemed way more like her normal self in her livestream.
> 
> Her friends have said she has schizophrenia so that + drugs could explain pretty much everything behaviour-wise.



She explained that in her draw my life.
She used Harm herself and pull her hair out.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 27, 2016)

even though her mom talked out about it i still am not really buying it. she has not gone on the camera and been very serious. the thing she said in her q&a seems very strange, about the thumbnail giving her dislikes or whatever. she's never gone on it and been like 'yes, i am fine. there's no kidnapping, abusive relationship, etc' (as far as i know) like wouldnt it make sense for her to just straight up make a video and post it to youtube explaining that she's fine rather than trying to be cheery about it/cover it up with some stupid excuse?


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Hopeless Opus said:


> even though her mom talked out about it i still am not really buying it. she has not gone on the camera and been very serious. the thing she said in her q&a seems very strange, about the thumbnail giving her dislikes or whatever. she's never gone on it and been like 'yes, i am fine. there's no kidnapping, abusive relationship, etc' (as far as i know) like wouldnt it make sense for her to just straight up make a video and post it to youtube explaining that she's fine rather than trying to be cheery about it/cover it up with some stupid excuse?



I'm not 100% sure I buy it either because her mom could be a part of the abuse, but then again she could be telling the truth. Either way I do think her mom is covering up her mental state and _maybe_ some drug use too? She is a raver after all.

So maybe she isn't in an abusive relationship but she definitely isn't okay. Even if it is a publicity stunt like people are saying, something has to be wrong with you to reach that far for attention.


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> Her mom has come forth and said there's no kidnapping or abusive relationship going on:
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/ent...k_5798742ce4b06d7c426dfb99?x5brtha8feub10dx6r



I'm glad she's okay then (hopefully), this was all really blow out of proportion. 


Did she dispel the rumors and speculation in her livestream? I thought she would have spoken out about it and clarified that she hasn't been kidnapped rather than just tweeting that she's _fine_, if she didn't the rumors will just keep going,


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> I'm not 100% sure I buy it either because her mom could be a part of the abuse, but then again she could be telling the truth. Either way I do think her mom is covering up her mental state and _maybe_ some drug use too? She is a raver after all.
> 
> So maybe she isn't in an abusive relationship but she definitely isn't okay. Even if it is a publicity stunt like people are saying, something has to be wrong with you to reach that far for attention.


 oh yeah i definitely thought the mom could be part of being forced to speak too. and her mom is definitely trying to sugarcoat whatever is going on. also she literally said the rifle was a fake bb gun for the other kids to play with like lol?? that just is so weird to me. also the raving part does make sense. but correct me if im wrong, hasnt she always been doing these raves, at least for a while? and she still was acting like her usual self back then? like idk it just seems weird that suddenly she would change dude

and if it really is a publicity stunt i will actually be so 100% utterly done. i just would like if marina, her mother and boyfriend were all in a video and were explaining what's actually happening. why she has been acting strange, why the editing quality in the vids have gone down. if they did that then i think people would chill out but instead they're all trying to be like 'lol guys stop shes ok lol!!!!' like no we need a video explanation


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> I'm glad she's okay then (hopefully), this was all really blow out of proportion.
> 
> 
> Did she dispel the rumors and speculation in her livestream? I thought she would have spoken out about it and clarified that she hasn't been kidnapped rather than just tweeting that she's _fine_, if she didn't the rumors will just keep going,



The only thing she somewhat addressed were the bruises, and all she said about them was "It's a sad story" and refused to say anything else about them. She claimed to be sober but she's also claimed that in her Q&A video and I don't believe it.



Hopeless Opus said:


> but correct me if im wrong, hasnt she always been doing these raves, at least for a while? and she still was acting like her usual self back then? like idk it just seems weird that suddenly she would change dude



Yeah though maybe she only got into the drug part of it more recently? I know a couple of her youtube friends aren't shy about posting that they're getting high and whatnot so maybe she got roped into it, or got more heavily into it. Idk. I wish they'd all be more honest and specific as well though.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2016)

I was on Twitter all night last night and hardly got any sleep over this. Was absolutely terrified and still am.


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I was on Twitter all night last night and hardly got any sleep over this. Was absolutely terrified and still am.



Have you been a long time subscriber of her?


----------



## Bowie (Jul 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Have you been a long time subscriber of her?



No. It's strange but within two hours I just felt obligated to do something. But obviously if this were a real situation (I have no idea whether it is or not) she would be dead because the Twitter world didn't do anything more than ask her repeatedly if she was okay, which I believe she indirectly confirmed she's not.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

The problem with Twitter is everyone spreads any information without confirmation of whether its true or not and only heightens peoples' anxiety. People were spreading periscopes last night that obviously weren't in the UK at all.


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 27, 2016)

Then why would she give hints? Hope Everyone Likes Pancakes? Nobody just randomly tweets that..


----------



## Miii (Jul 27, 2016)

I don't understand why people think this. I watched a few of this girl's recent videos out of curiosity, and she seems totally fine. She didn't look scared, and I didn't see any bruises on her, even though I was looking for them. What video started all of this?


----------



## jiny (Jul 27, 2016)

Miii said:


> I don't understand why people think this. I watched a few of this girl's recent videos out of curiosity, and she seems totally fine. She didn't look scared, and I didn't see any bruises on her, even though I was looking for them. What video started all of this?



I believe it was the date outfit ideas video?! I'm not sure tho, but that's the video that sparked the #savemarinajoyce hashtag


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2016)

lmaooo not to be insensitive but im Dying this is so funny

,like , not the abuse conspiracies,,   but how much it has blown out of proportion and how So many ppl are extremely convinced that she has been kidnapped, is using hardcore drugs or something like that .. ..


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

visibleghost said:


> lmaooo not to be insensitive but im Dying this is so funny
> 
> ,like , not the abuse conspiracies,,   but how much it has blown out of proportion and how So many ppl are extremely convinced that she has been kidnapped, is using hardcore drugs or something like that .. ..



People need to mind their business. XD


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jul 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> People need to mind their business. XD



Everyone is sorry that we are worried about a girl that might be kidnapped/abused we are deeply sorry.


----------



## Cailey (Jul 27, 2016)

the final verdict is she's okay and secure. 

her mother did a live stream with her earlier today and everything was fine. 

to clear things up  - her mom did state in the live video with her that the finger in her "date dress" video was HERS because she was helping marina make the video. IT WAS NOT A KIDNAPPER, my lord. there was also a woman in the background walking in that video at one point who was also her mother. her family said she is staying with them and is NOT BEING ABUSED but dealing with "personal problems". her ex and current boyfriend have confirmed she's dealing with schizophrenia and that she's hearing voices which freak her out in which she started doing drugs (I knew someone who was schizo and had a drug abuse problem way back and that is a terrible mix). part of being schizo is having attacks in which you hurt yourself and in her "draw my life" video she even says "when I was younger I would give myself bruises". part of this mental illness IS being scared and she already has enough on her plate and all of this will only freak her out even more. 

_trust me I was up late worrying to, about a girl I've never even heard of, but after looking into her videos and tweets and everyone's theories and things her family and friends were saying - she is okay but is dealing with some substance issues (possibly) but they need everyone to just continue supporting her and know that she's okay rather than spreading awful rumors and theories and constantly calling police over a matter no one truly knows about but marina and her family and friends. right now she needs everyone to chill and to give her privacy and her friends and mom are getting fed up with everyone and their insane "kidnapping" accusations and rumors. marina stated that she finds her fans worrying "heartwarming" but that she assures everyone that she's is OKAY and SAFE._


----------



## Emachi (Jul 27, 2016)

Tbh I think the help me signs where from her due to the mental illness... she hasn't actually been like yknow... kidnapped or abused but maybe the voices made her call for help? I also had voices like her so I know how it is.

I gave up later on the situation and just gave a tweet with a link to BBC news about this thing in UK where you draw a black dot on your palm and its a sign you're in domestic abuse because all the conspiracy theories where too much to me.
Weirdly the post got like 500+ retweets and 600 likes. At least people just retweeted it instead of spamming stupid pictures and conspiracy theories.
I just felt like "lets just all shut up and see what she does" instead of trying to find Satan in spongebob (metaphorically).


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Everyone is sorry that we are worried about a girl that might be kidnapped/abused we are deeply sorry.



@ Fantasyrick Even when this girl has said she is okay and that there is nothing to worry about and she has actually stated in the past that she had a mental illness in her 'draw my life' video.

@Everyone who isn't a fan and has only heard about her: She has personal problems that people should stay out of, would you go up to someone who looks sad and say: "You're are on drugs, omg your boyfriend is abusing" without any evidence, no, so why do it on the internet? Because you are a social justice warrior.

And it has been confirmed she is secure. So stop worrying. c:

Edit: Her behaviour may be due to medication and the poor thing needs some rest from the internet.
I feel bad for her boyfriend who has been accused of abusing her.


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 27, 2016)

Fantasyrick said:


> Everyone is sorry that we are worried about a girl that might be kidnapped/abused we are deeply sorry.



i just mean that ppl are assuming a lot of stuff and not listening to her. i get if ppl got worried but acting like ppl have been acting is just..,,.. rly weird tbh?? like people were convinced she was abused or kidnapped?? which isn't exactly helpful to anyone lmao, if ppl are worried they should call the police, but putting together "evidence" like people have done to convince other ppl and a lot of young fans that she is kidnapped, dead, or in severe danger isn't rly good at all.

like, it's nice you care and all, but don't blow it out of proportion and try to be reasonable and not make a lot of assumptions.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 27, 2016)

She's clearly mental somehow, that's why her personality changed. 

I don't know about this person, nor do i care. She just needs help and that's it. Nothing to worry about. People are too paranoid because of what the world is doing.


----------



## Lyraa (Jul 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdLsQPdok5s

This video by Luke explains everything and Marina is perfectly safe, I hope this calms everything down a little bit.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Emachi said:


> Tbh I think the help me signs where from her due to the mental illness... she hasn't actually been like yknow... kidnapped or abused but maybe the voices made her call for help? I also had voices like her so I know how it is.
> 
> I gave up later on the situation and just gave a tweet with a link to BBC news about this thing in UK where you draw a black dot on your palm and its a sign you're in domestic abuse because all the conspiracy theories where too much to me.
> Weirdly the post got like 500+ retweets and 600 likes. At least people just retweeted it instead of spamming stupid pictures and conspiracy theories.
> I just felt like "lets just all shut up and see what she does" instead of trying to find Satan in spongebob (metaphorically).



The "help me" was supposedly her mom saying "stand like me" and helping her to pose.



Whiteflamingo said:


> @ Fantasyrick Even when this girl has said she is okay and that there is nothing to worry about and she has actually stated in the past that she had a mental illness in her 'draw my life' video.
> 
> @Everyone who isn't a fan and has only heard about her: She has personal problems that people should stay out of, would you go up to someone who looks sad and say: "You're are on drugs, omg your boyfriend is abusing" without any evidence, no, so why do it on the internet? Because you are a social justice warrior.



No one is doing this. People are concerned for her because her behaviour in her videos is literally identical to someone who is on speed. People are concerned for her because she has shown bruises all over her body. People are concerned for her because she _has_ tweeted and commented on Youtube before that she needs help and that she's not okay. How dare people be concerned for a young girl with a mental illness, ****ing SJWs

Also this literally has.... nothing to do with social justice, maybe don't blame everything you disagree with on SJWs 'cause it makes you look kind of silly


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> The "help me" was supposedly her mom saying "stand like me" and helping her to pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your clearly haven't read the comments on her vids have you?

Don't really have time for sarcastic people like you hun, so toodles, enjoy being null, its a good username for ya.

I don't blame everything on SJW, you're a meany!


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Your clearly haven't read the comments on her vids have you?



I have. People aren't making their speculations out of completely nothing. Sure some things are a reach from heaven (like the posts about ISIS and saying x and y are calls for help when they're just her randomly posing) but even these were made from the clear signal that she hasn't been 100% okay.


----------



## f11 (Jul 27, 2016)

Goddamn sjw...wondering if someone's okay after seeing bruises on their body, hearing something that sounded like help me, seeing a rifle in the background of the video, seeing fear in their eyes multiple times when they look to the left. And the person liking tweets saying 'like this marina of your not okay' sjws have taken it too far with this girls wellbeing damn you sjws !!!


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> Don't really have time for sarcastic people like you hun, so toodles, enjoy being null, its a good username for ya.
> 
> I don't blame everything on SJW, you're a meany!



Lmao what. Thanks I'm glad you agree I'm relatable to a cyborg ninja from MGS???

I've seen you call people you don't see eye-to-eye with SJWs all the time but anyways okay bye?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 27, 2016)

Is this over yet? no?
It's 100% confirmed she's alright and there's no kidnapper, right?
I hope she is indeed safe


----------



## moonford (Jul 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Is this over yet? no?
> It's 100% confirmed she's alright and there's no kidnapper, right?
> I hope she is indeed safe



Yes she is secure, but I wouldn't say she is okay due to illness.


----------



## seliph (Jul 27, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Is this over yet? no?
> It's 100% confirmed she's alright and there's no kidnapper, right?
> I hope she is indeed safe



There's no kidnapping involved. I always thought that theory was whack since her filming location hadn't changed and more recently, what kidnapper would let her livestream?


----------



## vel (Jul 27, 2016)

people blow things way out of proportion when they don't understand what's going on, poor boyfriend taking all the blame for this. :/


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 27, 2016)

nvll said:


> The "help me" was supposedly her mom saying "stand like me" and helping her to pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not really, some people think their boyfriend is abusing her because of his looks


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 27, 2016)

Gregriii said:


> not really, some people think their boyfriend is abusing her because of his looks



It's all staged check twitter


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 28, 2016)

improper said:


> Goddamn sjw...wondering if someone's okay after seeing bruises on their body, hearing something that sounded like help me, seeing a rifle in the background of the video, seeing fear in their eyes multiple times when they look to the left. And the person liking tweets saying 'like this marina of your not okay' sjws have taken it too far with this girls wellbeing damn you sjws !!!



well if you looked in her likes, she was liking tweets that said, "like this if you're not okay"  
:/


----------



## f11 (Jul 28, 2016)

Zanessa said:


> well if you looked in her likes, she was liking tweets that said, "like this if you're not okay"
> :/


oh sorry if I forgot to explain but this was sarcasm and I was basically saying that people had a reason to be scared sorry


----------



## visibleghost (Jul 28, 2016)

tbh everyone just need to chill tf out because all the people tweeting about it and coming up with conspiracies was just rly weird and probably upset and worried a lot of people. i think that there are a few things the internet should learn from this, like, don't come up w a bunch of theories (if you're worried call the police or make sure someone checks in on them - writing conspiracies online on how she is kidnapped isn't helpful rly)....


----------



## namiieco (Jul 28, 2016)

The internet just likes to make up drama.


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 28, 2016)

All I can say is I'm glad she's safe and that this was all just a big hoax. I mean, fair enough, some people were exaggerating the drama much more than they had to (I mean I saw on twitter people were making group chats to discuss what was going on which I felt was pretty insensitive? I don't honestly know how that would have helped her at all and if anything it just feels like people were trying to exaggerate this all for a bit of fun drama), but I don't know why people are getting annoyed at people who were genuinely worried about her, despite the fact that she said she was okay herself. Her communication on the issues was very ambiguous and unclear, and a lot of things still do not add up in my opinion (her odd behaviour in her videos, the bruises on her body), so clearly something is going on, perhaps a drug-related issue, but as long as she is safe with her family and friends and not being abused by someone then at least they can sort this matter out in privacy.

Anyway, I think it's good that people did speak out about the issue and called the police ASAP because many abuse victims remain in silence even if major signs are evident. People do not bat an eyelid sometimes. Abuse victims will remain in silence because they are afraid if they call the police they will be abused even more. So it's actually good to see people are actually going out there and taking matters into their own hands. Thankfully she was not being abused but maybe one day something else like this will happen, so we've just got to use our fair judgment and help other people out when we think they need it.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't even know who this Marina Joyce is. Is she a celeb or something?


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2016)

ACNLover10 said:


> I don't even know who this Marina Joyce is. Is she a celeb or something?


She's some Youtuber, I believe her content centers around fashion and beauty, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 28, 2016)

She should seriously just take a break and work on getting better with whatever it is she's struggling with. Publicity isn't a good thing when you're unwell.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 28, 2016)

she seems mentally ill to me, not in danger. she played her fans anyway for the fame by making them think she was in danger. maybe shes not being abused but she needs some help in the head tbqh


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 28, 2016)

example of how to gain a million supscribers in 48 hours. I get why she didn't speak out about it earlier and why she was happily fueling it :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -

It seems like drugs to me, she seems way to 'together' to be bipolar or whatever mental illness everyone's saying she has but whatever it doesn't matter anymore she got her fame // and she wasn't kidnapped so it's cool.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 28, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> example of how to gain a million supscribers in 48 hours. I get why she didn't speak out about it earlier and why she was happily fueling it :^)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It seems like drugs to me, she seems way to 'together' to be bipolar or whatevee mental illness everyone's saying she has but whatever it doesn't matter anymore she got her fame //



idk what she was expecting, like anyone will watch her videos now that they know it was fake


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't think she really did this on purpose, like, I would say fans overreacted soo they bennefited her by a misunderstanding


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 28, 2016)

kallie said:


> idk what she was expecting, like anyone will watch her videos now that they know it was fake



The way she liked those tweets like "like this if you're in danger" then made up some crap excuse, the way she was tweeting about a meetup in a strange matter instead of actually addressing the problem, acting so calm in her livestream and still subtly fueling speculation and as soon as it's all blown over she makes a regular video?? It honestly seems as if she was milking and fueling the whole thing but yeah.. and considering the video that she posted 5 hours ago has almost 500,000 views but before all this she got 100,000ish views on a video, people are watching her videos now.

I hope she didn't fuel the whole thing for fame, taking advantage of people who were seriously worried isn't cool, but honestly that's what it seems like _(maybe she is ill, and in that case I'm sorry for assuming ****)_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> I don't think she really did this on purpose, like, I would say fans overreacted soo they bennefited her by a misunderstanding



Why didn't she make a serious video addressing it right away then? instead of continuing to act odd and fuel the rumors?

I'm not saying she started the rumors or faked this whole thing, but she didn't come out and deny it right away, she done things that would clearly be read as 'signs'. I mean, she managed to post a video 'facts about me' after all this, I'm sure she could have quickly made a video dispelling the rumors as soon as they started, but she wouldn't have got any subs if she'd done that so :^) people were seriously scared for her, crying, calling the police, etc, but she just seems to pretty much brush it off, or quickly mention it, idk.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 28, 2016)

Just read a 12 page thread to see that its a hoax or no? I also skimmed lolcow and PULL forums. Very interesting. I personally think if she's going through stuff she should take a break from her youtube channel to focus on her health, instead of making poor quality videos in comparison to her old ones.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah it's really fishy how her first reaction wasn't to just go ''oh i'll tell them what's happening so people can stop assuming that isis is involved and that I'm in danger'' No, she literally kept giving mixed signals to fuel the confusion and that went on for what.. 48hours? A tad too long to just be ignorant and ignore the issue innit. 

Anyway can Youtubers please stop talking about her now? It's like everyone needs to make a vid on her now to get some of dem views.


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 28, 2016)

What an interesting story - it's the kind of drama tabloids would make up or at least exploit mercilessly. Yet most of the drama has been from random people sharing their theories and their fears, not from the traditional gutter press. Times sure have changed!

Hope she's okay, not that I'll look her videos up or even google her, I don't care to contribute to this kind of thing. But it's good that so many people cared enough to say something - hopefully this situation won't put people off from saying something the next time something happens in RL or online.


----------



## Twisterheart (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't think she did this on purpose. I think her fans created a story and started running wild with it, until it got out of control. As for not addressing it, she did, but no one listened to her. If you check her twitter, you can see she made several tweets before this thing blew up saying she was fine and not to call the police, but this only lead people to create more rumors about her situation. Things got worse after she tweeted about meeting her for that party. After that, she most likely went to sleep and didn't see what was going on until she woke up.

As for not giving a clear answer, I think that is because of drug use. I don't think she is trying to add more fuel to the fire. I think she is trying to give a good answer, but her brain is just clouded with everything that she can't, if that makes sense. I don't think she's purposefully doing any of this for views. I think this is just a case of people letting their imaginations run wild.

If something is really wrong with her, I doubt she will come out and say it. It's hard enough to deal with drug abuse, as well as other types of abuse on your own, so I imagine it's even harder with the entire world watching her. Her family may just want some privacy while they deal with this. They might be afraid of their reputations being ruined. For now, we just have to listen to her when she says she is okay, and hope that if something is going on that she can get the help she needs and recover.


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

So she has Schizophrenia I believe and has been taking medication for it, like I said before. 
(This is most likely why she is behaving like this)

She was most likely creating drama like Fleshy said to get subs, she fell over and resulted in bruises, and people are over reacting like hell, people have made horrible accusations against her boyfriend & Mother, the whole situation is ridiculous and people need to stop making assumptions, espically when you know nothing.


----------



## jiny (Jul 29, 2016)

it turned out to a publicity stunt. :/


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

kianli said:


> it turned out to a publicity stunt. :/



Basically anything on YouTube that involves drama is a publicity stunt.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 29, 2016)

Watching the change of tone in her videos just makes me think of my own anxiety and panic attacks. The only thing for certain imo is that she does not feel comfortable in front of the camera anymore.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 29, 2016)

Idk why anyone cared to begin with


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Idk why anyone cared to begin with



To make themselves look good, maybe?


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 29, 2016)

Whiteflamingo said:


> So she has Schizophrenia I believe





Whiteflamingo said:


> people need to stop making assumptions



Has it been confirmed that she has Schizophrenia or any mental illness that causes psychosis? Sorry if I'm missing something but I don't think we should go around saying she's got something as serious as that without knowing, that's also making assumptions. It seems more like anxiety and symptoms of drug abuse, but honestly there's no point in speculating. I agree with you said though, by not really adressing it sraight and by fueling it, she's leading people to thinking this was all for publicity.

It's over, she made her money (likely thousands) and she wasn't kidnapped. She's living with her mother so if she is ill or suffering drug addiction, she has her mother, she's ok, its fine, over.


----------



## moonford (Jul 29, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> Has it been confirmed that she has Schizophrenia or any mental illness that causes psychosis? Sorry if I'm missing something but I don't think we should go around saying she's got something as serious as that without knowing, that's also making assumptions. It seems more like anxiety and symptoms of drug abuse, but honestly there's no point in speculating. I agree with you said though, by not really adressing it sraight and by fueling it, she's leading people to thinking this was all for publicity.
> 
> It's over, she made her money (likely thousands) and she wasn't kidnapped. She's living with her mother so if she is ill or suffering drug addiction, she has her mother, she's ok, its fine, over.



She mentioned she had a schizophrenia in her draw my life video and I was talking more specifically about the mother and boyfriend when I said people need to stop making assumptions, I should have made that obvious.

Edit: I think she might have edited it out. =/


----------

